# iver johnson mens bike



## glasscuter (Jun 17, 2019)

i found this great bike this weekend and would like to know more about it. has original paint and pin stripping. also a cool brass odometer on front tire with 425 miles! crazy. new to old bikes like this but really liked how it looked. has a frame no. stamped 92498. thanks for any help


----------



## CafeCruiser (Jun 17, 2019)

That's a nice bike.


----------



## glasscuter (Jun 17, 2019)

thanks Kleber. any idea what year? it has metal wheels but think they are later?


----------



## CafeCruiser (Jun 17, 2019)

Unfortunately, I don't know what year it could be, but soon someone here will answer that.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice bike!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi glasscuter,

Great looking late Iver in fantastic condition.  Looks like you've found a model 95D Mens Airlite....................I'd guess the model year would be 1940/41ish.  The wheelset may be original as Iver did offer a metal set during those years.  Interesting that it has the 1/2" pitch chainring.   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 18, 2019)

That’s sweet! Welcome


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 18, 2019)

Did that company merge with another?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 18, 2019)

Very Nice example. Freewheel with hand brakes ,,sweet.


----------



## glasscuter (Jun 18, 2019)

great to be on here, thanks for the info and comments everyone. im very happy to find it. learning a lot looking through the forum. noticed the British brakes, guess they are aftermarket. anybody have any info on the odometer? i think thats very cool. was that original?


----------



## glasscuter (Jun 18, 2019)

pic of odometer


----------



## glasscuter (Jun 18, 2019)

just wondering if the bike has 412 miles on it or more?


----------



## glasscuter (Jun 18, 2019)

seems like low mileage if it is


----------



## Santee (Jun 18, 2019)

If the striker is missing from the spokes it wont be clicking off miles.


----------



## glasscuter (Jun 18, 2019)

all still in tact Santee, you from SC?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 19, 2019)

The brakes are British and they are original to your bike.

I have this one

http://www.fattiretrading.com/iver3s.html


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 19, 2019)

sweet new departure odometer.  very nice bicycle


----------



## Santee (Jun 22, 2019)

glasscuter said:


> all still in tact Santee, you from SC?



Santee California. Yes, I couldn’t tell by the pictures if the striker was there or not. Cool piece though!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice Iver!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

